# Century Training Program...SF Bay Area



## Bob4Aplz (Mar 14, 2005)

If you are not doing the TNT thing and are looking for a great century program, I have been asked to be one of many coaches for the I100 program, put on by INTEGRATE Performance Fitness. Past participants tell me that 100% of the people enrolled finished their century while setting PR's on various local hill climbs along the way. Check it out!


http://www.integratefitness.com/2011integrate100


----------

